# La teoria gender nelle scuole. Esiste? Non esiste? Cos'è?



## admin (28 Settembre 2015)

Si parla tanto dell'introduzione di una teoria gender all'interno delle scuole. I media rassicurano i genitori dicendo che non esiste alcuna teoria gender ma solo una teoria che porti "Al rispetto di tutti".

Mi auguro che, dopo la distruzione della società in cui viviamo, non decidano a tavolino di deviare anche i poveri, ed indifesi, bambini.

Penso che solo chi vive coi paraocchi, o dorme in piedi, non possa notare che la lobby gay, iper tutelata, stia spingendo tantissimo sull'acceleratore al fine inculcare nelle menti delle persone determinati concetti.

Non passa giorno che i media NON pubblichino articoli a favore del mondo omosessuale. I social network sono letteralmente tempestati.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Settembre 2015)

Dopo decenni che si parla inutilmente di educazione sessuale nelle scuole (con risultati penosi dato che le nuove generazioni sono sessualmente più ignoranti e depravate che mai) adesso passiamo anche all'educazione gender..mah..cosa gli insegneranno poi? Avremo i libri delle elementari con le immagini delle famiglie omo?..io ancora non ho capito cosa si intende per teorie gender...come se il rispetto per gli altri si imparasse sui libri di scuola...


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2015)

Per imparare il rispetto, non serve la teoria gender. 

I bambini sono esseri puri e facilmente manipolabili. Storie su famiglie omosessuali (attraverso libri di pseudo favole, tanto per edulcorare la pillola) devono essere tenuti alla larga. Anzi, bruciati.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Settembre 2015)

Per me un uomo che dice di essere donna ha seri problemi con sé stesso e con la propria sessualità, ben diverso da essere uomo, omosessuale. Bisogna accettare la propria sessualità, punto e fine. Un bambino ha bisogno di essere educato, deve scoprire il proprio corpo e deve essere consapevole di quello che è. Non può essere convinto di quello che non è. E un bambino lo convinci in due secondi. Poi il rispetto per chi è omosessuale, nero o giallo, non si insegna con le teorie gender, ma con l'educazione e le esperienze.

Io odio Brugnaro, ma su questo ha dannatamente ragione.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Settembre 2015)

Tema affascinante,
tralasciando che non credo sia vero che si stia veramente tentando di inserire la teoria gender a scuola, c'è solo un tentativo del mondo più conservatore, in primis la chiesa cristiana, di mantenere l'esclusiva su tutto ciò che è inerente all'educazione sessuale, con idee e vecchie tradizioni che io trovo devianti.

Ma in fin dei conti cos'è la teoria gender? è una filosofia di pensiero che ti invita a non scegliere la tua identità sessuale solo in base al tuo genere di sesso ma soprattutto in base alla inclinazione della tua psiche, a tal proposito l'eventuale omosessualità non diviene più una malattia o un comportamento deviato ma semplicemente una tua inclinazione da accettare e accogliere.

Può questa linea di pensiero generare un esercito di Gay da adolescenti tendenzialmente eterosessuali? io dico di no, forse può spingere ragazzi già inconsapevolmente omosessuali ad accettarsi e impedirgli di divenire eterosessuali infelici.

Io credo che per accettare o meno la teoria gender bisogna farsi un esame di coscienza,
per esempio per me essere eterosessuale non è stata una scelta, non ho dovuto lavorare sulla mia persona per esserlo,
ma a volte mi capita di pensare il contrario, se la mia inclinazione sarebbe stata verso l'omosessualità e fosse stata altrettanto forte alla mia inclinazione eterosessuale avrei potuto combatterla? assolutamente no, è ciò mi avrebbe causato sofferenze psichiche enormi dato che comunque per questioni ambientali/culturali ci avrei forse provato.

Comunque io penso che chiunque sia convinto che una persona possa divenire omosessuale, anche se molto giovane, solo per questioni educative/propagandistiche sotto sotto nasconda la sua tendenza gay,
ma anche se mi sbagliassi e in realtà bastasse veramente così poco per divenire omosessuali o bisessuali, ma allora siamo sicuri che sarebbe così sbagliato?


----------



## Jaqen (28 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Tema affascinante,
> tralasciando che non credo sia vero che si stia veramente tentando di inserire la teoria gender a scuola, c'è solo un tentativo del mondo più conservatore, in primis la chiesa cristiana, di mantenere l'esclusiva su tutto ciò che è inerente all'educazione sessuale, con idee e vecchie tradizioni che io trovo devianti.
> 
> Ma in fin dei conti cos'è la teoria gender? è una filosofia di pensiero che ti invita a non scegliere la tua identità sessuale solo in base al tuo genere di sesso ma soprattutto in base alla inclinazione della tua psiche, a tal proposito l'eventuale omosessualità non diviene più una malattia o un comportamento deviato ma semplicemente una tua inclinazione da accettare e accogliere.
> ...



Per me è sbagliato. Un uomo che pensa di essere donna deve essere aiutato a prendere coscienza di quello che è. La teoria gender non dice che tu puoi essere omosessuale o altro. Ma che tu uomo puoi essere donna perché dentro ti senti come donna. Se io avessi un figlio gay che si sente donna e per questo si sentisse imbarazzato lo aiuterei a crescere nella sua omosessualità e ad accettare sé stesso in quanto gay ma uomo.
Vale lo stesso principio, sono nato essere umano ma mi sento una giraffa, allora vivo come una giraffa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma in fin dei conti cos'è la teoria gender? è* una filosofia di pensiero che ti invita a non scegliere la tua identità sessuale solo in base al tuo genere di sesso ma soprattutto in base alla inclinazione della tua psiche*, a tal proposito l'eventuale omosessualità non diviene più una malattia o un comportamento deviato ma semplicemente una tua inclinazione da accettare e accogliere.
> 
> *Comunque io penso che chiunque sia convinto che una persona possa divenire omosessuale, anche se molto giovane, solo per questioni educative/propagandistiche sotto sotto nasconda la sua tendenza gay,
> *ma anche se mi sbagliassi e in realtà bastasse veramente così poco per divenire omosessuali o bisessuali, ma allora siamo sicuri che sarebbe così sbagliato?



Il problema è che la psiche umana è una delle cose più facilmente manipolabili del mondo...il sesso di una persona non può variare in base all'umore..oggi mi sento uomo e sono uomo, domani mi sento donna e sono donna...vogliamo davvero incoraggiare questo genere di mentalità?

Secondo me sottovaluti quanto davvero sia facilmente manipolabile la psiche umana, quanto un trauma o un'esperienza possano generare comportamenti diversi nello stesso soggetto..viviamo in una società dove se va di moda andare per strada a picchiare la gente i giovani copiano in massa questa moda, e pensiamo che se fosse una moda "essere gay" non sarebbe pieno di giovani che si convincono di essere gay per sentirsi speciali?

Onestamente io penso che l'omosessualità, benché non comporti nessun problema al mondo, sia comunque una devianza dalla normalità...non capisco davvero il senso di incoraggiare la gente a dubitare di quello che è...soprattutto se quel sentirsi diverso è frutto di traumi..

NB: mi pare che gli psicologi fossero tutti concordi che* nessuno nasce omosessuale *ma tutti i gay diventano tali nel corso della vita


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Settembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per me è sbagliato. Un uomo che pensa di essere donna deve essere aiutato a prendere coscienza di quello che è. La teoria gender non dice che tu puoi essere omosessuale o altro. *Ma che tu uomo puoi essere donna perché dentro ti senti come donna*. Se io avessi un figlio gay che si sente donna e per questo si sentisse imbarazzato lo aiuterei a crescere nella sua omosessualità e ad accettare sé stesso in quanto gay ma uomo.
> Vale lo stesso principio, sono nato essere umano ma mi sento una giraffa, allora vivo come una giraffa.



Sinceramente sei un padre che non vorrei mai avere, se uno non si sente di appartenere al sesso in cui è nato, come capita alla stragrande maggioranza degli omosessuali puri, io cerco solo di aiutarlo ad accettarsi,
tra l'altro non capisco il tuo pensiero,
io trovo più naturale che a un omosessuale gli piacciano gli uomini perchè si sente psicologicamente donna piuttosto che sentirsi uomo e piacergli gli uomini.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che la psiche umana è una delle cose più facilmente manipolabili del mondo...il sesso di una persona non può variare in base all'umore..oggi mi sento uomo e sono uomo, domani mi sento donna e sono donna...vogliamo davvero incoraggiare questo genere di mentalità?
> 
> Secondo me sottovaluti quanto davvero sia facilmente manipolabile la psiche umana, quanto un trauma o un'esperienza possano generare comportamenti diversi nello stesso soggetto..viviamo in una società dove se va di moda andare per strada a picchiare la gente i giovani copiano in massa questa moda, e pensiamo che se fosse una moda "essere gay" non sarebbe pieno di giovani che si convincono di essere gay per sentirsi speciali?
> 
> ...



Devi leggere bene quello che ho scritto, non devi ragionare per preconcetti,
*rispondimi onestamente, se a te a 12/13 anni ti avessero detto a scuola che non necessariamente perchè hai il pisello ti devono piacere le donne ma potresti provare anche attrazione per un uomo saresti diventato gay?*
alla fine di questo stiamo parlando,
e *il tuo ragionamento è comunque sballato alla base, se bastasse così poco a modificare la psiche, gli omosessuali non esisterebbero visto le pressione che ricevono per non esserlo.*

L'unica cosa che posso ammettere e che probabilmente molti più omosessuali accetterebbero di esserlo se ci fosse più tolleranza.

*Il tuo NB poi è delirante, non tu gli psicologi, è assolutamente falso, c'è solo chi lo accetta prima, chi dopo e chi mai*


----------



## Jaqen (28 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sinceramente sei un padre che non vorrei mai avere, se uno non si sente di appartenere al sesso in cui è nato, come capita alla stragrande maggioranza degli omosessuali puri, io cerco solo di aiutarlo ad accettarsi,
> tra l'altro non capisco il tuo pensiero,
> io trovo più naturale che a un omosessuale gli piacciano gli uomini perchè si sente psicologicamente donna piuttosto che sentirsi uomo e piacergli gli uomini.


Che capiti nella maggior parte degli omosessuali non so come tu lo sappia.
Conosco molti omosessuali che sono uomini che si sentono uomini. Le parole di Dolce e Gabbana che hanno infastidito il movimento gender sono chiare "siamo uomini che sono omosessuali, ma siamo uomini".
Se mio figlio domani venisse a casa da scuola e mi dicesse, papà sono gay, ho paura, cosa posso fare? Lo sosterrei e lo aiuterei se dovesse anche cercare di cambiare completamente vita.
Se mio figlio domani venisse a casa e mi dicesse, papà sono gay, mi sento donna, lo aiuterei a farlo capire che lui è uomo. La natura purtroppo o per fortuna è chiara con noi, tu sei uomo o tu sei donna. Se ti senti ciò che non sei mio compito è farti capire ciò che sei. Ed è ben diverso da essere uomo e amare un altro uomo. Lo puoi fare capendo e conoscendo la propria sessualità, non sicuramente nascondendola.

Il problema a mio avviso è essere consapevoli della propria sessualità. E i libricini dei semini e degli ovetti a un bambino di 4 anni è da manipolazione. Visto che ormai qualsiasi cosa nuova è all'avanguardia allora rendiamo la sessualità una cosa che si può decidere come se fare il calciatore o l'avvocato e siamo apposto.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Tema affascinante,
> tralasciando che non credo sia vero che si stia veramente tentando di inserire la teoria gender a scuola, c'è solo un tentativo del mondo più conservatore, in primis la chiesa cristiana, di mantenere l'esclusiva su tutto ciò che è inerente all'educazione sessuale, con idee e vecchie tradizioni che io trovo devianti.
> 
> Ma in fin dei conti cos'è la teoria gender? è una filosofia di pensiero che ti invita a non scegliere la tua identità sessuale solo in base al tuo genere di sesso ma soprattutto in base alla inclinazione della tua psiche, a tal proposito l'eventuale omosessualità non diviene più una malattia o un comportamento deviato ma semplicemente una tua inclinazione da accettare e accogliere.
> ...





tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sinceramente sei un padre che non vorrei mai avere, se uno non si sente di appartenere al sesso in cui è nato, come capita alla stragrande maggioranza degli omosessuali puri, io cerco solo di aiutarlo ad accettarsi,
> tra l'altro non capisco il tuo pensiero,
> io trovo più naturale che a un omosessuale gli piacciano gli uomini perchè si sente psicologicamente donna piuttosto che sentirsi uomo e piacergli gli uomini.





tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Devi leggere bene quello che ho scritto, non devi ragionare per preconcetti,
> *rispondimi onestamente, se a te a 12/13 anni ti avessero detto a scuola che non necessariamente perchè hai il pisello ti devono piacere le donne ma potresti provare anche attrazione per un uomo saresti diventato gay?*
> alla fine di questo stiamo parlando,
> e *il tuo ragionamento è comunque sballato alla base, se bastasse così poco a modificare la psiche, gli omosessuali non esisterebbero visto le pressione che ricevono per non esserlo.*
> ...



l intervento migliore che ho letto finora.Complimenti,appoggio pienamente la tua tesi.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si parla tanto dell'introduzione di una teoria gender all'interno delle scuole. I media rassicurano i genitori dicendo che non esiste alcuna teoria gender ma solo una teoria che porti "Al rispetto di tutti".
> 
> Mi auguro che, dopo la distruzione della società in cui viviamo, non decidano a tavolino di deviare anche i poveri, ed indifesi, bambini.
> 
> ...



Perfettamente d'accordo. E il bello è che se osi sollevare una qualsiasi opinione critica in merito vieni tacciato di omofobia o omosessualità latente.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Settembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Che capiti nella maggior parte degli omosessuali non so come tu lo sappia*.
> Conosco molti omosessuali che sono uomini che si sentono uomini. Le parole di Dolce e Gabbana che hanno infastidito il movimento gender sono chiare "siamo uomini che sono omosessuali, ma siamo uomini".
> Se mio figlio domani venisse a casa da scuola e mi dicesse, papà sono gay, ho paura, cosa posso fare? Lo sosterrei e lo aiuterei se dovesse anche cercare di cambiare completamente vita.
> Se mio figlio domani venisse a casa e mi dicesse, papà sono gay, mi sento donna, lo aiuterei a farlo capire che lui è uomo. La natura purtroppo o per fortuna è chiara con noi, tu sei uomo o tu sei donna. Se ti senti ciò che non sei mio compito è farti capire ciò che sei. Ed è ben diverso da essere uomo e amare un altro uomo. Lo puoi fare capendo e conoscendo la propria sessualità, non sicuramente nascondendola.
> ...



Ti giro anche a te la stessa domanda perchè penso che la risposta sia la chiave di tutto:

rispondimi onestamente, se a te a 12/13 anni ti avessero detto a scuola che non necessariamente perchè hai il pisello ti devono piacere le donne ma potresti provare anche attrazione per un uomo saresti diventato gay?


Per quello che riguarda la frase in bold, io ho conosciuto degli omosessuali ma non gli ho mai chiesto come hanno sviluppato la loro consapevolezza e cosa si sentissero,
ad eccezione del figlio di un mio amico di famiglia, che era omosessuale molto prima di sviluppare la sua sessualità, parlo di 4/5 anni
una cosa su tutte ha sempre giocato solo con le Barbie, ne aveva una collezione immensa e gli cuciva i vestitini, sono certo che i genitori non lo abbiano spinto, hanno solo avuto il coraggio di accettarlo. (da adulto è diventato un discretamente rinomato sarto di abiti da scena)

Ti cito una frase da un telefilm che mi è rimasta in mente perchè la condivido:
"Essere Gay non è il sesso, e un modo di essere, tu lo sai molto prima anche di pensarlo o farlo"

Io ricordo che a 5/6 anni senza aver la minima idea di cosa fosse il sesso quando vedevo una bella signorina rimanevo incantato a guardarla come un ebete e sbavavo per la mia maestrina d'asilo.


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Settembre 2015)

Il tema centrale di questa diatriba non è la nebulosa teoria gender di cui si parla ma le linee guida tracciate da l'oms per le scuole. Nessuna teoria gender ma una sana educazione sessuale e l'insegnamento della teoria del prossimo. 
In molti paesi viene già seguita, solo in italia fa scalpore perché i genitori hanno "di meglio da fare" che educare i propri figli. 
Nessuna lobby, nessuna manipolazione della mente, nessuna fucina di omosessuali. La scuola cerca di insegnare ai bambini il rispetto per gli altri indipendentemente dal sesso, razza, religione e dall'orientamento sessuale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> rispondimi onestamente, se a te a 12/13 anni ti avessero detto a scuola che non necessariamente perchè hai il pisello ti devono piacere le donne ma potresti provare anche attrazione per un uomo saresti diventato gay?
> 
> Ti cito una frase da un telefilm che mi è rimasta in mente perchè la condivido:
> "Essere Gay non è il sesso, e un modo di essere, tu lo sai molto prima anche di pensarlo o farlo"



Non conta tanto quello che avremmo pensato io, o te, o qualsiasi persona mentalmente stabile ma come possono reagire persone emotivamente e psicologicamente deboli, insicure, bisognose di attenzione (soprattutto le donne mi vengono in mente)..

Sulla frase del telefilm non mi esprimo perché , appunto, è tratta da un telefilm..non la prenderei per verità assoluta, magari uno la condivide, ma se fosse così semplice non credo sarebbe pieno di omosessuali turbati (e non sono tutti turbati per colpa della società "cattiva" che non li accetta ma molti sono turbati perché non capiscono perché loro sono diversi)..

Oggi l'omosessualità è accettata perché *oggettivamente* un omosessuale non crea nessun problema alla società e anzi sono convinto sia "incentivata" perché è un bel nuovo business che si aprirebbe se si diffondesse apertamente su larga scala..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Settembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo. E il bello è che se osi sollevare una qualsiasi opinione critica in merito vieni tacciato di omofobia o omosessualità latente.



Chi è contro la teoria gender mi deve necessariamente rispondere a questa domanda, se no non siete che degli ipocriti:

rispondimi onestamente, se a te a 12/13 anni ti avessero detto a scuola che non necessariamente perchè hai il pisello ti devono piacere le donne ma potresti provare anche attrazione per un uomo saresti diventato gay?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non conta tanto quello che avremmo pensato io, o te, o qualsiasi persona mentalmente stabile ma come possono reagire persone emotivamente e psicologicamente deboli, insicure, bisognose di attenzione (soprattutto le donne mi vengono in mente)..
> 
> Sulla frase del telefilm non mi esprimo perché , appunto, è tratta da un telefilm..non la prenderei per verità assoluta, magari uno la condivide, ma se fosse così semplice non credo sarebbe pieno di omosessuali turbati (e non sono tutti turbati per colpa della società "cattiva" che non li accetta ma molti sono turbati perché non capiscono perché loro sono diversi)..
> 
> Oggi l'omosessualità è accettata perché *oggettivamente* un omosessuale non crea nessun problema alla società e anzi sono convinto sia "incentivata" perché è un bel nuovo business che si aprirebbe se si diffondesse apertamente su larga scala..



Mamma mia, non ci posso credere, esisti veramente?
risposta sessista e omofoba, stai persino dicendo che gli omosessuali sono sicuramente mentalmente instabili, in più te la prendi anche contro le donne asserendo che sono più deboli psicologicamente di noi maschietti.

Hai per caso i capelli tendenti al rosso? perchè potresti essere un neanderthal.


Comunque non mi sorprendi più di tanto, chi urla tanto per questa fantomatica infiltrazione dei Gay nelle scuole sono esattamente persone con le tue idee,
non certo padri di famiglia equilibrati.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Settembre 2015)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Il tema centrale di questa diatriba non è la nebulosa teoria gender di cui si parla ma le linee guida tracciate da l'oms per le scuole. Nessuna teoria gender ma una sana educazione sessuale e l'insegnamento della teoria del prossimo.
> In molti paesi viene già seguita, solo in italia fa scalpore perché i genitori hanno "di meglio da fare" che educare i propri figli.
> Nessuna lobby, nessuna manipolazione della mente, nessuna fucina di omosessuali. La scuola cerca di insegnare ai bambini il rispetto per gli altri indipendentemente dal sesso, razza, religione e dall'orientamento sessuale.



Infatti, la teoria Gender è solo una strumentalizzazione degli ambienti clericali ultraconservatori che hanno paura di perdere influenza nell'educazione dei ragazzi.

NB io mando regolarmente mio figlio in oratorio e a catechismo anche dopo la prima comunione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, non ci posso credere, esisti veramente?
> risposta sessista e omofoba, stai persino dicendo che gli omosessuali sono sicuramente mentalmente instabili, in più te la prendi anche contro le donne asserendo che sono più deboli psicologicamente di noi maschietti.
> 
> Hai per caso i capelli tendenti al rosso? perchè potresti essere un neanderthal.



No ho (pochi) capelli castani..

Sinceramente devi aver letto male il mio post perché non vedo dove sia ne il sessismo ne l'omofobia (te pareva, se uno è contrario è per forza omofobo)

Non ho definito instabili gli omosessuali ho detto che *persone poco stabili emotivamente *possono essere messe in confusione da argomentazioni come quelle gender (e parlavo proprio di etero, che magari dopo aver appreso determinate nozioni, iniziano a chiedersi se sono o meno omosessuali o se possono diventarlo)

Che le donne siano emotivamente meno stabili degli uomini e più emotive/suscettibili è un fatto innegabile, non è sessismo perché non si tratta di dire che è una cosa migliore e peggiore ma semplicemente un dato palese, inconfutabile così come è inconfutabile che nelle società evolute le donne vivono di più..ma del resto oggi giorno siamo arrivati al punto che se uno dice che le donne sono mediamente meno dotate fisicamente degli uomini o mediamente più basse ti dicono che sei sessista..mah..

Ffrancamente mi dispiace venir etichettato come un primitivo solo perché ragiono con la mia testa...soprattutto perché ho una certezza in me, che se fossi nato 100 anni avrei avuto lo stesso pensiero (ovvero non avrei discriminato i gay pur pensando che la loro condizione non è la normalità) mentre molti (non certo tu) di quelli che oggi sono pro tutto ciò che è gay perché la società ci dice che questo è "il modo di pensare giusto e moderno" 100 anni fa sarebbero stati per la lapidazione degli stessi..


----------



## Doctore (28 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Infatti, la teoria Gender è solo una strumentalizzazione degli ambienti clericali ultraconservatori che hanno paura di perdere influenza nell'educazione dei ragazzi.
> 
> NB io mando regolarmente mio figlio in oratorio e a catechismo anche dopo la prima comunione.



Ma secondo te gli ambienti clericali hanno ancora tutta sta influenza nel 2015?


----------



## Doctore (28 Settembre 2015)

Sono dell'idea che quello che deve essere insegnato ai bambini è il rispetto per ogni essere umano che sia di colore,omosessuale,gender,religione ecc...
A scuola dovrebbe esserci una materia che parla del rispetto di tutti indistintamente senza nessuna esclusiva.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Settembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per me è sbagliato. Un uomo che pensa di essere donna deve essere aiutato a prendere coscienza di quello che è. La teoria gender non dice che tu puoi essere omosessuale o altro. Ma che tu uomo puoi essere donna perché dentro ti senti come donna. Se io avessi un figlio gay che si sente donna e per questo si sentisse imbarazzato lo aiuterei a crescere nella sua omosessualità e ad accettare sé stesso in quanto gay ma uomo.
> Vale lo stesso principio, sono nato essere umano ma mi sento una giraffa, allora vivo come una giraffa.




D'accordissimo. Bisogna fare in modo che la gente si accetti per quello che è, punto. 
Se domani io mi sento un pinguino dentro che faccio? Mi opero e divento un pinguino?

Un conto è essere gay, un conto è l'idea del cambio di sesso che trovo aberrante. Bisogna lavorare sull'accettazione di se stessi. La cosa drammatica è che questo lavoro lo fanno per le cose più sbagliate e non per questo. Esempio: ultimamente si spinge verso l'accettazione degli obesi. Stai bene come sei ecc... Piccolo particolare, l'obesità è una malattia, non puoi dire a una persona di 450 kg che è tutto a posto. 

Siamo alla follia totale, a una persona sana che ha problemi di identità le facciamo cambiare sesso e non spingiamo sull'accettazione del proprio corpo, a quella malata invece le diciamo che va bene così. NO SENSE


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Settembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te gli ambienti clericali hanno ancora tutta sta influenza nel 2015?



In alcune società certamente SI, basta vedere il clamore dell'inutile viaggio del papa di questi giorni..

In altri ambienti no..


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Settembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Sono dell'idea che quello che deve essere insegnato ai bambini è *il rispetto per ogni essere umano *che sia di colore,omosessuale,gender,religione ecc...
> A scuola dovrebbe esserci una materia che parla del rispetto di tutti indistintamente senza nessuna esclusiva.



Ma io direi proprio il rispetto per ogni forma di vita, animali e piante compresi...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Settembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te gli ambienti clericali hanno ancora tutta sta influenza nel 2015?



In queste cose assolutamente si, 
se dovessero spingere per politiche sociali o umanitarie (come onestamente tenta di fare a volte Papa Francesco)
contano meno del due di picche,
ma quando si tratta di difendere le loro piccole nicchie di potere ecclesiale i politici di tutti gli schieramenti non si fanno pregare, purchè non intralcino i loro intrallazzi.

Esempi evidenti sono i finanziamenti alla scuola privata, la vergognosa legge (mi pare ultimamente un pò aggiustata) sulla procreazione assistita, la sperimentazione sulle cellule staminali e i vergognosi ritardi sui matrimoni gay e l'eutanasia assistita.
Quello che è meno noto pubblicamente è che la chiesa (che è anch'essa fatta da correnti più o meno ortodosse) ancor oggi fa pressioni, che qualche politico cerca di cavalcare, per spingere la teoria creazionistica e sull'abolizione almeno parziale della legge sull'aborto.


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Settembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Sono dell'idea che quello che deve essere insegnato ai bambini è il rispetto per ogni essere umano che sia di colore,omosessuale,gender,religione ecc...
> A scuola dovrebbe esserci una materia che parla del rispetto di tutti indistintamente senza nessuna esclusiva.



Esatto. 
Oggi se un bambino va a scuola con una maglietta rosa verrebbe preso in giro fino alla nausea. Non si tratta di essere gay, lesbica, pansessuale, effemminato o solo strano ma insegnare ai bambini ad allontanarsi (per quanto sia possibile) dai pregiudizi millenari.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Settembre 2015)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Oggi se un bambino va a scuola con una maglietta rosa verrebbe preso in giro fino alla nausea. Non si tratta di essere gay, lesbica, pansessuale, effemminato o solo strano ma insegnare ai bambini ad allontanarsi (per quanto sia possibile) dai pregiudizi millenari.



Un bambino viene anche perculato per tantissime altre cose che scindono totalmente da queste logiche. L'esempio più stupido, in classe tua hanno tutti lo zainetto di peppa pig, tu no. Esclusione sociale in atto...


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Esempi evidenti sono i finanziamenti alla scuola privata, la vergognosa legge (mi pare ultimamente un pò aggiustata) sulla procreazione assistita, la sperimentazione sulle cellule staminali e i vergognosi ritardi sui matrimoni gay e l'eutanasia assistita.
> Quello che è meno noto pubblicamente è che la chiesa (che è anch'essa fatta da correnti più o meno ortodosse) ancor oggi fa pressioni, che qualche politico cerca di cavalcare, per spingere la teoria creazionistica e sull'abolizione almeno parziale della legge sull'aborto.



Mie opinioni da uomo preistorico in merito a quanto sopra:
Finanziamenti alla scuola privata - classico lavoro di lobby sui politici, purtroppo nulla di nuovo sotto il sole
Procreazione assistita - sono contrario, ritengo che se la natura non ti permette di avere figli dovresti accettarlo, al limite adottarne così fai del bene, l'uomo non sa più accettare alcun limite
Sperimentazione su cellule staminali - mille volte meglio che porcherie come la vivisezione, magari si scoprono cure per malattie gravissime
Matrimoni gay - Non capisco il senso di non legalizzare una situazione che di fatto esiste..che poi non abbia senso il matromonio gay in chiesa è un altro discorso ma lo stato dovrebbe garantire unioni civili agli omo (anche se sicuramente poi si arriverebbe alla pretesa di avere i figli)
Eutanasia - Spero la approvino per quando mi toccherà perché vedere certe cure intensive mi da la nausea..sono abominevoli..però sono un po' ipocrita perché io l'iniezione non la farei con le mie mani a nessuno credo..
Aborto - di fatto è un omicidio, che lo si voglia o no quello che si fa è prendere una vita e eliminarla per sempre

La chiesa purtroppo, soprattutto in Italia, fa troppa politica..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No ho (pochi) capelli castani..
> 
> Sinceramente devi aver letto male il mio post perché non vedo dove sia ne il sessismo ne l'omofobia (te pareva, se uno è contrario è per forza omofobo)
> 
> Non ho definito instabili gli omosessuali ho detto che *persone poco stabili emotivamente *possono essere messe in confusione da argomentazioni come quelle gender (e parlavo proprio di etero, che magari dopo aver appreso determinate nozioni, iniziano a chiedersi se sono o meno omosessuali o se possono diventarlo)



Obiettivamente sia gli scienziati che i psicologi non hanno ancora dato risposte certe sulla vera origine dell'omosessualità, a tuttora rimane un mistero
è un fatto genetico? ormonale? psicologico?
a oggi pur senza conferme si da più credito alle prime due ipotesi, tra l'altro si presume che non sia tanto un gene difettoso a causarla ma quanto come alcuni geni normalissimi si combinino tra loro, pertanto che sia una cosa del tutto naturale e inevitabile.
Io credo più a questa ipotesi piuttosto che a una scelta culturale più o meno cosciente,
se no non si spiegherebbe come mai una persona curiosa e aperta a tutte le esperienze come me non abbia mai provato il desiderio di ricevere una banana nel posteriore o di baciarmi con il mio idolo Gennarino Gattuso .

Mi viene in mente una barzelletta, per farla breve un ragazzo un po scemo chiedeva ripetutamente al fratello ogni volta che usciva dove andava e insisteva di andare con lui,
un giorno il fratello arrabiato e stufo alla solita domanda gli rispose " A prenderlo nel c..o!!"
la sua risposta fu "torna presto, sono scemo mica fr.cio"


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che la psiche umana è una delle cose più facilmente manipolabili del mondo...il sesso di una persona non può variare in base all'umore..oggi mi sento uomo e sono uomo, domani mi sento donna e sono donna...vogliamo davvero incoraggiare questo genere di mentalità?
> 
> Secondo me sottovaluti quanto davvero sia facilmente manipolabile la psiche umana, quanto un trauma o un'esperienza possano generare comportamenti diversi nello stesso soggetto..viviamo in una società dove se va di moda andare per strada a picchiare la gente i giovani copiano in massa questa moda, e pensiamo che se fosse una moda "essere gay" non sarebbe pieno di giovani che si convincono di essere gay per sentirsi speciali?
> 
> ...



WTF !!!!! ... Ti voglio bene ma oggi non concordiamo in nessun argomento ...

Il NB che hai scritto è la cosa più sbagliata che potessi scrivere ..


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Un bambino viene anche perculato per tantissime altre cose che scindono totalmente da queste logiche. L'esempio più stupido, in classe tua hanno tutti lo zainetto di peppa pig, tu no. Esclusione sociale in atto...


 
Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.
Le logiche, come tu le chiami, sono solo pregiudizi. Dietro all'esempio della maglia rosa non c'è sessismo, (almeno non dovrebbe esserci) ma solamente una libertà d'espressione limitata dal pregiudizio altrui. i binomi rosa-gay o sovrappeso-sfigato sono legati dalla stessa mancanza di accettazione della diversità. 

Per il bambino non avere lo zainetto (per me erano le le scarpe firmate) è un grande problema se i genitori non sanno affrontare la situazione ma prima o poi se ne fa una ragione ma essere tacciati di essere quello che non è...è molto più complesso.

Ripeto il centro del discorso è seguire le linee guida dell'oms che parlano di come insegnare ai bambini la percezione dei propri istinti e il rispetto degli altri. Cosa che i genitori non fanno, così come parlare di sesso o masturbazione!

PS Il rispetto del prossimo dovrebbe essere ancora alla base dell'educazione genitoriale e/o scolastica, perciò perculare un proprio compagno per le sue possibilità economiche è da paese non civilizzato. Dovrebbe essere implicito.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si parla tanto dell'introduzione di una teoria gender all'interno delle scuole. I media rassicurano i genitori dicendo che non esiste alcuna teoria gender ma solo una teoria che porti "Al rispetto di tutti".
> 
> Mi auguro che, dopo la distruzione della società in cui viviamo, non decidano a tavolino di deviare anche i poveri, ed indifesi, bambini.
> 
> ...



Roba veramente folle,ma che purtroppo va parecchio di moda.
Una certa Ruby Rose,attrice parecchio famosa negli USA,si definisce _gender fluid_. In pratica a volte si sente uomo,altre donna.
Naturalmente viene celebrata come eroina moderna per questo (non commento nemmeno Caitlyn Jenner...),ma a me sembra un chiaro disturbo psicologico.
Etero o omo poco importa,ognuno fa quello che vuole,ma se hai il pistolino sei un uomo,punto.
I bambini vanno protetti ed educati,non indottrinati.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Settembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Roba veramente folle,ma che purtroppo va parecchio di moda.
> Una certa Ruby Rose,attrice parecchio famosa negli USA,si definisce _gender fluid_. In pratica a volte si sente uomo,altre donna.
> Naturalmente viene celebrata come eroina moderna per questo (non commento nemmeno *Caitlyn Jenner*...),ma a me sembra un chiaro disturbo psicologico.
> Etero o omo poco importa,ognuno fa quello che vuole,ma se hai il pistolino sei un uomo,punto.
> I bambini vanno protetti ed educati,non indottrinati.




Hai visto per caso le nuove puntate di south park?

No perché la citano proprio, prima di allora manco sapevo chi fosse.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mie opinioni da uomo preistorico in merito a quanto sopra:
> Finanziamenti alla scuola privata - classico lavoro di lobby sui politici, purtroppo nulla di nuovo sotto il sole
> Procreazione assistita - sono contrario, ritengo che se la natura non ti permette di avere figli dovresti accettarlo, al limite adottarne così fai del bene, l'uomo non sa più accettare alcun limite
> Sperimentazione su cellule staminali - mille volte meglio che porcherie come la vivisezione, magari si scoprono cure per malattie gravissime
> ...



TI dico le mie convinzioni:

Sono assolutamente contrario all'aborto
Sono contrario al divorzio
Sono contro le adozioni gay ma anche ai singoli
Sono per la procreazione assistita solo per le coppie etero sposate sterili
Due uomini che si baciano mi infastidiscono, mi danno fastidio anche gli uomini etero effeminati 
Mi da fastidio baciare un uomo sulla guancia anche per salutarlo, preferisco una stretta di mano.
Sono favorevole all'eutanasia

*ma ritengo siano posizioni etiche personali che in nessun modo debba imporre agli altri.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Hai visto per caso le nuove puntate di south park?
> 
> No perché la citano proprio, prima di allora manco sapevo chi fosse.



Non le ho viste,ma immagino cosa hanno tirato fuori su Jenner


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Settembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non le ho viste,ma immagino cosa hanno tirato fuori su Jenner



E' il primo spezzone che ho trovato.  Puntata incentrata sul politicamente corretto totalitario che limita la libertà di espressione


----------



## davoreb (28 Settembre 2015)

Per me c'è una promozione assurda che essere gay è normale e per me non lo è, poi non è che se vedo un gay lo prendo a calci o lo sfottò ma non bisogna neanche pubblicizzarlo.

In TV sembra che uno su dieci sia gay ma non è vero! Forse uno su mille.

Ci sarà un motivo per cui per fare un bambino ci vuole un uomo ed una donna, no?


----------



## Morghot (28 Settembre 2015)

Sta roba del gender a scuola l'ho scoperta grazie al grande Matteo Montesi e quindi, con tutto il rispetto che provo per lui, è di certo una vaccata asd.


----------



## Hammer (28 Settembre 2015)

La teoria gender non esiste. Esistono semmai gli studi di genere, che sono ben altra cosa.

Tutto il resto è disinformazione basata sul nulla.


----------



## Doctore (29 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> In queste cose assolutamente si,
> se dovessero spingere per politiche sociali o umanitarie (come onestamente tenta di fare a volte Papa Francesco)
> contano meno del due di picche,
> ma quando si tratta di difendere le loro piccole nicchie di potere ecclesiale i politici di tutti gli schieramenti non si fanno pregare, purchè non intralcino i loro intrallazzi.
> ...



a livello di lobby è un discorso diverso...Intendo proprio a livello di mentalità dei ragazzi...Della chiesa e dei ''insegnamenti'' non ne sanno nulla o non ne vogliono proprio sapere.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Settembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> a livello di lobby è un discorso diverso...Intendo proprio a livello di mentalità dei ragazzi...Della chiesa e dei ''insegnamenti'' non ne sanno nulla o non ne vogliono proprio sapere.



La mia esperienza personale è che mio figlio e tutti i suoi amici frequentano l'oratorio da anni, ci vanno volentieri e fanno ancora catechismo adesso a 15 anni anche se hanno già fatto tutti la cresima e la comunione.
Sono però tutti dichiaratamente non cattolici, non so cosa pensare , sicuramente nessuno di loro segue le tradizioni cristiane, però sono convinto che sia comunque un ambiente che li stimoli a sviluppare il rispetto e la compassione per il prossimo.


----------



## prebozzio (29 Settembre 2015)

La famiglia e la scuola devono dare ai bambini strumenti per capire e leggere la realtà.
Affrontare, in modo assolutamente delicato e protetto, il fatto che esistono famiglie con due mamme e nessun papà, per esempio, è giusto perché piaccia o no queste famiglie ormai esistono. Non so voi, ma quando ero piccolo io le famiglie divorziate erano rarissime: e quando successe a un mio compagno di classe, io lo immaginavo come un orfano senza cibo né vestiti. Non avere la mamma e il papà mi sembrava la più grande crudeltà al mondo perché per me era qualcosa di sbagliato, contro l'ordine delle cose. Non avevo gli strumenti per leggere la realtà intorno a me, e mi porto ancora dietro il dolore provato in quei giorni per la sicura morte del mio amico.
Oppure il liberarsi dagli stereotipi di bambina-->principesse, gioielli, cucina, passiva e bambino-->dinosauri, sport e attivo, per aiutarli a scegliere ciò che desiderano davvero. Senza sentirsi "sbagliati". E non parlo di orientamento di genere o identità sessuale, ma semplicemente di ciò che piace fare nella vita di tutti i giorni (esempio molto semplice: un bambino che vuole giocare con le bambole).

Ci sono studi molto affidabili che parlano di come la letteratura per l'infanzia manipoli l'immaginario dei bambini, e di conseguenza molte delle loro scelte future come quelle lavorative, attraverso la rappresentazione che danno del mondo adulto.

I bambini sono molto più intelligenti di noi adulti, sono puri e liberi da quelle strutturazioni che bloccano noi adulti. 

Io a ottobre condurrò un paio di laboratori per bambini di terza-quarta elementare sul tema degli stereotipi di genere.
Non so voi cosa vi immaginiate che succeda in attività del genere: educazione sessuale, teorie femministe, quanto è bello essere *****... Ovviamente niente di tutto questo: leggerò loro delle storie molto semplici nel loro essere "rivoluzionarie", come una principessa che deve salvare il principe da un drago o "Piccolo blu e piccolo giallo" di Leo Lionni (capolavoro della letteratura per l'infanzia), e faranno delle attività artistico-creative legate a queste. Stop. Niente discussioni, non ce n'è bisogno.

Non stupiamoci se poi le donne oggi continuano a fare le maestre e le infermiere, e ci sono pochissime donne matematiche o ingegneri. E non mi si venga a dire "le donne non ci sono portate". 
E non stupiamoci se nel nostro sistema scolastico ci sono pochissimi maschi maestri e professori.

Le nostre scelte non sono mai libere come crediamo, il nostro immaginario parte da molto lontano. Da quando abbiamo aperto gli occhi in ospedale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La mia esperienza personale è che mio figlio e tutti i suoi amici frequentano l'oratorio da anni, ci vanno volentieri e fanno ancora catechismo adesso a 15 anni anche se hanno già fatto tutti la cresima e la comunione.
> Sono però tutti dichiaratamente non cattolici, non so cosa pensare , sicuramente nessuno di loro segue le tradizioni cristiane, però sono convinto che sia comunque un ambiente che li stimoli a sviluppare il rispetto e la compassione per il prossimo.



Diciamo che vanno all'oratorio più che altro per socializzare e stare in compagnia..e senza dubbio meglio farlo in un ambiente come la parrocchia che al bar o nella piazzetta (ambienti più soggetti a giri "oscuri")

Però francamente io non capisco perché in Italia la gente si ostini ancora a far battezzare i figli dato che poi tutti se ci parli si considerano non cattolici o comunque non praticanti...boh..io quando avrò un figlio non lo battezzerò e lascero a lui la scelta per quando sarà grande..


----------



## Jaqen (29 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> La famiglia e la scuola devono dare ai bambini strumenti per capire e leggere la realtà.
> Affrontare, in modo assolutamente delicato e protetto, il fatto che esistono famiglie con due mamme e nessun papà, per esempio, è giusto perché piaccia o no queste famiglie ormai esistono. Non so voi, ma quando ero piccolo io le famiglie divorziate erano rarissime: e quando successe a un mio compagno di classe, io lo immaginavo come un orfano senza cibo né vestiti. Non avere la mamma e il papà mi sembrava la più grande crudeltà al mondo perché per me era qualcosa di sbagliato, contro l'ordine delle cose. Non avevo gli strumenti per leggere la realtà intorno a me, e mi porto ancora dietro il dolore provato in quei giorni per la sicura morte del mio amico.
> Oppure il liberarsi dagli stereotipi di bambina-->principesse, gioielli, cucina, passiva e bambino-->dinosauri, sport e attivo, per aiutarli a scegliere ciò che desiderano davvero. Senza sentirsi "sbagliati". E non parlo di orientamento di genere o identità sessuale, ma semplicemente di ciò che piace fare nella vita di tutti i giorni (esempio molto semplice: un bambino che vuole giocare con le bambole).
> 
> ...



Io sono assolutamente d'accordo che bisogna abituare i bambini a capire che ci possono essere famiglie con due uomini e due donne.

Non sono assolutamente d'accordo con la teoria gender nel rendere cosa semplice un CAMBIO di personalità nel bambino dicendogli, guarda sei un bambino maschio ma se vuoi puoi diventare femmina, basta che pensi di poterlo essere e lo sarai. No!!!! Un bambino maschio è un maschio. Gli potranno piacere gli uomini ma il suo essere uomo deve essere coltivato e scoperto. Che venga spiegato che l'amore è la cosa più importante prima del sesso di ogni persona, ma attraverso ciò che si è, non attraverso ciò che non si è!


----------



## prebozzio (29 Settembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io sono assolutamente d'accordo che bisogna abituare i bambini a capire che ci possono essere famiglie con due uomini e due donne.
> 
> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo con la teoria gender nel rendere cosa semplice un CAMBIO di personalità nel bambino dicendogli, guarda sei un bambino maschio ma se vuoi puoi diventare femmina, basta che pensi di poterlo essere e lo sarai. No!!!! Un bambino maschio è un maschio. Gli potranno piacere gli uomini ma il suo essere uomo deve essere coltivato e scoperto. Che venga spiegato che l'amore è la cosa più importante prima del sesso di ogni persona, ma attraverso ciò che si è, non attraverso ciò che non si è!


Se posso essere sincero, in questa fantomatica "teoria gender" di cui si sente parlare da mesi vedo una paura collettiva tipo i casi di ebola che è, soprattutto, una manna per chi si occupa di comunicazione perché è uno degli argomenti che oggi regala più visualizzazioni, dibattiti e clic.
Se per teoria gender ti riferisci è quella che dovrebbe negare le differenze essuali tra maschio e femmina perché sarebbero costruzioni culturali o sociali, allora sì, sono assolutamente contrario anch'io. E dubito fortemente che una cosa del genere penetrerà nelle scuole, anzi, ne sono sicuro.
Parlo di paura collettiva perché a livello accademico non trovo riscontri su studi e teorie gender così. Molti ne negano l'esistenza, o non le danno il credito di una teoria da prendere sul serio.
Quelli a cui mi riferisco io sono studi di genere, i quali non negano l'esistenza di un sesso biologico (e ci mancherebbe! Sono la scienza e la biologia a dirlo, ci sono dei cromosomi e degli organi sessuali a dimostrarlo) ma vanno più nel profondo parlando di identità di genere, ruolo di genere e orientamento sessuale.
E con le persone (basta parlare di bambini, farebbe molto bene anche agli adulti) affrontare il tema del ruolo di genere (ovvero l'idea che una data società e una data cultura hanno di quel sesso, che cosa si aspettano nel comportamento, nella professione, nel vestire, nel parlare etc.) è doveroso, oggi. L'analfabetismo culturale e sociale impazza oggi, e i social network che danno democraticamente voce a chiunque lo dimostrano impietosamente ogni giorno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ci sono studi molto affidabili che parlano di come la letteratura per l'infanzia manipoli l'immaginario dei bambini, e di conseguenza molte delle loro scelte future come quelle lavorative, attraverso la rappresentazione che danno del mondo adulto.
> 
> I bambini sono molto più intelligenti di noi adulti, sono puri e liberi da quelle strutturazioni che bloccano noi adulti.



Ma secondo questo principio allora ai bambini non dovremmo dare nessuna nozione per non influenzare il loro sviluppo..zero, il nulla così possono sperimentare tutto loro e crearsi la loro personale visione della realtà che li renderà felici..
Poi a volte sento parlare di stereotipi legati al genere come se fossero cose decise a tavolino, dal nulla e che poi vengono inculcate ai bambini..
Io mi chiedo perché non si osservi semplicemente la natura...gli animali non vanno a scuola e non si fanno tutti questi problemi, semplicemente vivono secondo l'istinto e quell'istinto millenario fa si che la leonessa senta di dover allattare i cuccioli ed educarli, oltre che cacciare..il leone sa che deve proteggere il suo territorio e difendere il suo branco..lo sanno e basta..

Noi con tutte le nostre evolutissime teorie stiamo ottenendo un effetto spettacolare: le donne stanno perdendo radicalmente l'istinto materno, donne che "non vogliono avere figli" oppure donne che "abbandonano i figli"...se questa è evoluzione...fra un po' arriveremo al maschio che sviluppa l'istinto materno..


----------



## prebozzio (29 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo questo principio allora ai bambini non dovremmo dare nessuna nozione per non influenzare il loro sviluppo..zero, il nulla così possono sperimentare tutto loro e crearsi la loro personale visione della realtà che li renderà felici..
> Poi a volte sento parlare di stereotipi legati al genere come se fossero cose decise a tavolino, dal nulla e che poi vengono inculcate ai bambini..
> Io mi chiedo perché non si osservi semplicemente la natura...gli animali non vanno a scuola e non si fanno tutti questi problemi, semplicemente vivono secondo l'istinto e quell'istinto millenario fa si che la leonessa senta di dover allattare i cuccioli ed educarli, oltre che cacciare..il leone sa che deve proteggere il suo territorio e difendere il suo branco..lo sanno e basta..
> 
> Noi con tutte le nostre evolutissime teorie stiamo ottenendo un effetto spettacolare: le donne stanno perdendo radicalmente l'istinto materno, donne che "non vogliono avere figli" oppure donne che "abbandonano i figli"...se questa è evoluzione...fra un po' arriveremo al maschio che sviluppa l'istinto materno..


Vedi, il problema è proprio questo: banalizzare le cose.
In fondo è nella natura degli esseri umani essere padri e madri, è la cosa più naturale che c'è, e da sempre si fanno bambini e si educano. "Ora c'è bisogno di qualcuno che ci spieghi come si fa? Ma via! La mi' nonna nelle campagne ha forgiato futuri avvocati con i suoi sculaccioni, altro che le moderne teorie del dialogo e del non urlare!"
Questa è, ahimè, l'opinione sugli studi umanistici, pedagogici ed educativi nel mondo di oggi. "Che ci vuole a fare la maestra? Basta avere pazienza e che ti piacciano i bambini. E il professore? Se avessi studiato lo potrei fare anch'io."

Non me la prendo con te eh, ci mancherebbe, non so neanche chi sei.
Però il tuo messaggio e la tua estremizzazione all'assurdo "secondo questo principio allora ai bambini non dovremmo dare nessuna nozione per non influenzare il loro sviluppo..zero, il nulla così possono sperimentare tutto loro e crearsi la loro personale visione della realtà che li renderà felici" è proprio la tipica risposta di fronte alla quale mi cadono le braccia. Perché è ben scritta, e se vogliamo neanche del tutto sbagliata; dimostra intelligenza e capacità di ragionamento. 
E se neanche una persona così "accetta" di mettere in discussione certi dogmi e dare un po' di fiducia a studiosi e professionisti dell'educazione e dello sviluppo, che speranze abbiamo con la popolazione media?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che vanno all'oratorio più che altro per socializzare e stare in compagnia..e senza dubbio meglio farlo in un ambiente come la parrocchia che al bar o nella piazzetta (ambienti più soggetti a giri "oscuri")
> 
> *Però francamente io non capisco perché in Italia la gente si ostini ancora a far battezzare i figli dato che poi tutti se ci parli si considerano non cattolici o comunque non praticanti...boh..io quando avrò un figlio non lo battezzerò e lascero a lui la scelta per quando sarà grande.*.



io credo che, come nel mio caso, sia perchè la gente in fondo sente una necessità di spiritualità, e avverte che non sono loro a essere sbagliati ma la chiesa cattolica a non essere adeguata al mondo attuale,
se ci pensi il cattolicesimo come viene insegnato è solo un manuale d'istruzioni che ti indica cosa puoi fare o non devi fare per andare in paradiso, ogni dubbio non è mai discusso ma schiacciato dal dogma, hai mai provato a esporre dei dubbi a un prete? ti risponde invariabilmente con un o ci credi senza far domande o sono cavoli tuoi.
Ciò andava bene per il passato, la gente era più ingenua e assolutista, qualcuno le diceva cosa fare e tutti erano felici di accodarsi, ma non funziona per il mondo attuale.
La chiesa deve avere il coraggio di cambiare, profondamente, non può vivere nella superbia di avere tutte le risposte,
i preti e lo stesso Papa devono avere il coraggio di ammettere che la fede e la parola del Signore non sempre è chiara ma occorre intraprendere un cammino per interpretarla, anche in funzione dell'evoluzione dell'umanità.
Nelle preistoria non esistevano tematiche come la fecondazione assistita, il giusto approccio alla sessualità, le conoscenze astronomiche che hanno ribaltato tutti i concetti materiali della Bibbia.
Anche la percezione della moralità è cambiata, ovvio certi concetti sono universali, ma questi non sono messi in discussione dalla gente comune,
in altri campi la chiesa è terribilmente indietro, fondamentalmente in questioni tutto sommato secondarie e materiali (l'approccio alla sessualità in primis) ma per orgoglio e per superbia, *pertanto peccando*, non ha il coraggio di ammetterlo.

In riassunto la chiesa cattolica si preoccupa troppo dell'esistenza materiale mentre al contrario teme ogni tematica spirituale nascondendosi dietro ai dogmi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Vedi, il problema è proprio questo: banalizzare le cose.
> In fondo è nella natura degli esseri umani essere padri e madri, è la cosa più naturale che c'è, e da sempre si fanno bambini e si educano. "Ora c'è bisogno di qualcuno che ci spieghi come si fa? Ma via! La mi' nonna nelle campagne ha forgiato futuri avvocati con i suoi sculaccioni, altro che le moderne teorie del dialogo e del non urlare!"
> Questa è, ahimè, l'opinione sugli studi umanistici, pedagogici ed educativi nel mondo di oggi. "Che ci vuole a fare la maestra? Basta avere pazienza e che ti piacciano i bambini. E il professore? Se avessi studiato lo potrei fare anch'io."
> 
> ...



Ma io posso mettere in discussione tutti i dogmi del mondo anche perché ritengo che non ci sia cosa più vera di quella che intuì oscar wilde quando disse che "L’unica cosa immutabile della natura umana, è la sua mutevolezza" però non condivido tutte le teorie che vengono proposte come "nuove" e "rivoluzionarie"..è ovvio che non ho competneze specifiche in materia e magari può apparire presuntuoso il mio contraddire chi è esperto di quell'ambito, in questo caso l'educazione...Il punto è che io guardo alle nuove generazioni e le vedo perse, spaesate, prive di rispetto per gli anziani e spesso per i propri coetanei..e allora mi chiedo, ma siamo sicuri sicuri che siano educate meglio di quelle di una volta? (e ovviamente non parlo di 50 anni fa)
Per esempio anche questa nuova moda per cui un genitore che da una sberla al figlio commette una sorta di atto immorale e condannabile sempre io la trovo assurda...gli "sganassoni" che ho preso da piccolo me li sono tutti meritati, non si parla di avvallare la violenza ma di insegnare ad un figlio che nella vita determinate azioni possono portare a determinate conseguenze, perché non troveranno sempre una mamma o un papà che gli spiega perché hanno sbagliato..il bambino che tocca la stufa si scotta, glielo puoi dire mille volte ma prima o poi la toccherà per vedere se è vero..
Esisteva una massima una volta "la parola è suono, l'esempio è tuono" possiamo davvero insegnare ad un figlio a risolvere tutto tramite il dialogo se poi quando guarda gli adulti li vede tra loro litigare e sbraitare per ogni problema?
Io in tutte le cose sono per via mediana, credo e sono certo sia l'atteggiamento di vita corretto, al bambino va dato amore e coccole ma quando serve anche rigida educazione, come fanno in fondo gli animali, che se serve mordono il figlio per farlo smettere quando esagera col gioco..ok, siamo più evoluti degli animali, però certi istinti per me restano primordiali (aggiungo anche grazie al cielo)


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> io credo che, come nel mio caso, sia perchè la gente in fondo sente una necessità di spiritualità, e avverte che non sono loro a essere sbagliati ma la chiesa cattolica a non essere adeguata al mondo attuale,
> se ci pensi il cattolicesimo come viene insegnato è solo un manuale d'istruzioni che ti indica cosa puoi fare o non devi fare per andare in paradiso, ogni dubbio non è mai discusso ma schiacciato dal dogma, hai mai provato a esporre dei dubbi a un prete? ti risponde invariabilmente con un o ci credi senza far domande o sono cavoli tuoi.




Proprio per le cose che dici tu ho smesso di ricercare nella chiesa e nella religione intesa come dogma (inventato dagli uomini) il mio bisogno di spiritualità..inevitabilmente la mia percezione del sacro sarà sempre influenzata dal mio sviluppo che è avvenuto in una famiglia che si dichiara Cristiana (ma che come il 99% dei cristiani lo è solo a parole e forse manco sa davvero cosa significa) ma sto provando a sperimentare, proprio perché mi rendo conto che le risposte della chiesa spesso sono vaghe, incomplete se rapportate al grande mistero che è la vita, l'esistenza e in generale l'assoluto..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Proprio per le cose che dici tu ho smesso di ricercare nella chiesa e nella religione intesa come dogma (inventato dagli uomini) il mio bisogno di spiritualità..inevitabilmente la mia percezione del sacro sarà sempre influenzata dal mio sviluppo che è avvenuto in una famiglia che si dichiara Cristiana (ma che come il 99% dei cristiani lo è solo a parole e forse manco sa davvero cosa significa) ma sto provando a sperimentare, proprio perché mi rendo conto che le risposte della chiesa spesso sono vaghe, incomplete se rapportate al grande mistero che è la vita, l'esistenza e in generale l'assoluto..



Bellissimo l'avatar 
è in mio onore ?

PS comunque al mondo d'oggi tutto cambia, bisogna sempre essere aperti di vedute, persino per i neanderthal 
le ultime scoperte degli antropologi indicano che avessero fattezze molto meno scimmiesche del tuo avatar, alcuni dicono che addirittura se uno salisse su un tram oggigiorno nessuno se ne accorgerebbe.
In più tendenzialmente erano chiari, biondi o rossi, anche qui alcuni si spingono ad affermare che le popolazioni scandinave e quelle irlandesi tendenti ai capelli rossi probabilmente derivano da incroci con Sapiens/Neanderthal


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Bellissimo l'avatar
> è in mio onore ?
> 
> PS comunque al mondo d'oggi tutto cambia, bisogna sempre essere aperti di vedute, persino per i neanderthal
> ...



Si l'avatar è un omaggio che dimostra come, benché difenda le mie posizioni, sono assolutamente aperto ad ogni critica che anzi accolgo con estrema cordialità (benché a volte il mio tono possa far pensare cose opposte)..Penso che lo terrò per un mesetto dai, salvo eventi societari che mi obblighino a cambiarlo (tipo il famoso closing, o il decesso di uno tra silvio o fester)..

Quanto alle fattezze dei coetanei del mio intelletto non so, sono poco informato lo ammetto però magari se ne incrociassi uno i miei geni lo riconoscerebbero


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si l'avatar è un omaggio che dimostra come, benché difenda le mie posizioni, sono assolutamente aperto ad ogni critica che anzi accolgo con estrema cordialità (benché a volte il mio tono possa far pensare cose opposte)..Penso che lo terrò per un mesetto dai, salvo eventi societari che mi obblighino a cambiarlo (tipo il famoso closing, o il decesso di uno tra silvio o fester)..
> 
> Quanto alle fattezze dei coetanei del mio intelletto non so, sono poco informato lo ammetto però magari se ne incrociassi uno i miei geni lo riconoscerebbero



Sei un grande 

(però non approvo il tuo voler imporre per forza il sesso di nascita  )


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2015)

Nel frattempo, continua la scandalosa propaganda di Repubblica a favore della lobby omosex. Una notizia al giorno.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo, continua la scandalosa propaganda di Repubblica a favore della lobby omosex. Una notizia al giorno.



Ho parecchi dubbi sul fatto che degli ormoni dati a un/una ragazzino ancora così giovane non abbiano effetti negativi sulla salute, in questo caso concordo che l'eventuale cambiamento del proprio corpo deve essere fatto in un età più consapevole, anche dei rischi.
per il resto mi pare che la lobby omosex non faccia altro che il suo dovere, spingere per far accettare l'omosessualità come una cosa naturale...

PS magari avesse un grande successo, tanta concorrenza in meno


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo, continua la scandalosa propaganda di Repubblica a favore della lobby omosex. Una notizia al giorno.



La madre è da arresto *immediato*.
Ma dove andremo a finire?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo, continua la scandalosa propaganda di Repubblica a favore della lobby omosex. Una notizia al giorno.



Che gioia! Mia figlia pensa di essere alla moda a switchare sesso a caso e io le regalo una scatoletta di ormoni 

Next step: trapianto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo, continua la scandalosa propaganda di Repubblica a favore della lobby omosex. Una notizia al giorno.



Mi viene in mente una puntata di law and order in proposito. Dove alla fine viene fatto passare per normale il dare ormoni a un ragazzino di 15 anni per farlo diventare donna.

La propaganda maggiore è in questi telefilm più che sui giornali, non si può non vedere i vari messaggi occulti che mandano


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Settembre 2015)

Dio mio, mi sono letto un po' di commenti all'articolo originale sull'huffingtonpost... Questa società è finita, FINITA. Non c'è neanche speranza proprio.

Alla fine l'immigrazione musulmana di massa non potrà che fare bene. Ma perché non c'è un minimo di pensiero indipendente?
Perché? 
La gente si sente progressista ad aderire a certe idee senza ragionare un secondo.


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dio mio, mi sono letto un po' di commenti all'articolo originale sull'huffingtonpost... Questa società è finita, FINITA. Non c'è neanche speranza proprio.
> 
> Alla fine l'immigrazione musulmana di massa non potrà che fare bene. Ma perché non c'è un minimo di pensiero indipendente?
> Perché?
> La gente si sente progressista ad aderire a certe idee senza ragionare un secondo.



E' quello che ho scritto nel primo post. La lobby omosex è potentissima. E con l'appoggio dei media è un grado di fare il lavaggio del cervello è a chi è un pò più sempliciotto.

Se sei fuori dal coro diventi, inevitabilmente, ignorante, fascista, nazista e complimenti simili.

Ma se il mondo del futuro sarà popolato da questa roba, essere etichettato come "nazista" non potrà che essere un complimento.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Penso che solo chi vive coi paraocchi, o dorme in piedi, non possa notare che la lobby gay, iper tutelata, stia spingendo tantissimo sull'acceleratore al fine inculcare nelle menti delle persone determinati concetti.



A che pro??
Chiedo perché non mi sono mai interessato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> A che pro??
> Chiedo perché non mi sono mai interessato.



Se fosse evidente non sarebbe un'operazione compiuta bene..ma di certo un fine c'è e credetemi non è un'opera pia perché tutti accettino tutti e si viva più felici, e sono certo che le lobby gay non sono certo gli ideatori ma i mezzi sfruttati da altri...La prima idea che mi ero fatto era quella di creare un nuovo mercato economico, del resto questo è uno dei problemi fondamentali del capitalismo (trovare sempre qualcosa di nuovo da vendere) ma credo ci sia di più, qualcosa che ha a che fare con l'estirpazione completa del radicalismo dalla vita delle persone...L'attacco alla religione lo vedo come molto secondario dato che ormai già oggi la spiritualità rappresenta un pericolo sempre minore per chi governa il mondo (che non sono quelle cavolate tipo illuminati o altre pagliacciate alla Adam Kadmon)...


----------



## Efferosso (1 Ottobre 2015)

Quindi in sostanza la situazione è la seguente:


Tizia ha il seno piccolo. Non le piace, non si piace, non si sente a suo agio col suo corpo. Si rifà il seno.
"Rifatta" "Superficiale" "Cervello pari a zero"

Tizio ha una faccia non armoniosa. Non gli piace, non si piace, non si sente a suo agio col suo corpo. Si rifà il viso.
"Rifatto" "Superficiale" "Cervello pari a zero"

Ragazzino è nato in corpo di uomo. Non gli piace, non si piace, non si sente a suo agio col suo corpo. Cambia sesso.
Ragazzina è nata in corpo di donna. Non le piace, non si piace, non si sente a suo agio col suo corpo. Cambia sesso.
"Eroe/Eroina" "Moderno/a!" "Bravo/a!" "Libertà!"


Attenzione. Tutto questo in una società che ormai da decenni predica il "Accettati per quel che sei, sei bellissimo così come sei"


----------



## andre (1 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo, continua la scandalosa propaganda di Repubblica a favore della lobby omosex. Una notizia al giorno.



Ma è legale sta cosa? Sono shockato


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se fosse evidente non sarebbe un'operazione compiuta bene..ma di certo un fine c'è e credetemi non è un'opera pia perché tutti accettino tutti e si viva più felici, e sono certo che le lobby gay non sono certo gli ideatori ma i mezzi sfruttati da altri...La prima idea che mi ero fatto era quella di creare un nuovo mercato economico, del resto questo è uno dei problemi fondamentali del capitalismo (trovare sempre qualcosa di nuovo da vendere) ma credo ci sia di più, *qualcosa che ha a che fare con l'estirpazione completa del radicalismo dalla vita delle persone...*L'attacco alla religione lo vedo come molto secondario dato che ormai già oggi la spiritualità rappresenta un pericolo sempre minore per chi governa il mondo (che non sono quelle cavolate tipo illuminati o altre pagliacciate alla Adam Kadmon)...



Mi spieghi meglio il nesso tra estirpazione del radicalismo e movimenti gay?

Sul fatto che gli omosessuali alimentino un discreto mercato alternativo non c'è dubbio, pertanto non c'è da stupirsi se ci sono delle azioni di lobby anche da quel fronte.

Parlare di capitalismo oggigiorno non so quanto senso abbia ancora, credo che sia stato accantonato assieme al consumismo,
direi che prevale il liberismo finanziario, in poche parole l'economia non la regolano più gli imprenditori piccoli o grandi che siano, ma gli investitori/speculatori (banche e borsa in primis).


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi meglio il nesso tra estirpazione del radicalismo e movimenti gay?
> 
> Parlare di capitalismo oggigiorno non so quanto senso abbia ancora, credo che sia stato accantonato assieme al consumismo,
> direi che prevale il liberismo finanziario, in poche parole l'economia non la regolano più gli imprenditori piccoli o grandi che siano, ma gli investitori/speculatori (banche e borsa in primis).



Non è semplice da spiegare a chi non lo percepisce (ma potrei essere io che sbaglio)...In questi movimenti gay/gender, o meglio, nello sfruttamento di questi movimenti per modellare la mentalità della gente, rivedo sempre di più il tentativo di convincere le persone ad accettare tutto, a non sconvolgersi più di fronte a nulla e prendere tutto come una libertà della gente..il radicalismo è l'opposto, è avere dei principi saldi (magari anche sbagliati in alcune misure) ma essere disposti a battersi fino alla morte per quelli..però ripeto è difficile da spiegare a parole..

Sul capitalismo non direi che è morto, anzi, si è solo evoluto in una forma più sfrenata e sregolata che mai..il capitalismo dei beni di consumo è imperante ovunque ora più che mai..ormai è la sola filosofia di vita universale..soprattutto l'accezione neoliberale che guida le politiche economiche di praticamente tutti gli organismi che contano..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è semplice da spiegare a chi non lo percepisce (ma potrei essere io che sbaglio)...In questi movimenti gay/gender, o meglio, nello sfruttamento di questi movimenti per modellare la mentalità della gente, rivedo sempre di più il tentativo di convincere le persone ad accettare tutto, a non sconvolgersi più di fronte a nulla e prendere tutto come una libertà della gente..il radicalismo è l'opposto, è avere dei principi saldi (magari anche sbagliati in alcune misure) ma essere disposti a battersi fino alla morte per quelli..però ripeto è difficile da spiegare a parole..
> .



Ok, ora è chiaro, e non è sbagliato il concetto in linea di massima,

io avevo inteso che parlavi del radicalismo in senso di ideologia politica (cioè dell'ala di sinistra dei liberali), e non avrebbe avuto molto senso 

Credo che quello che affermi assolutamente esiste, ed è evidente, ma non riesco a collegarlo anche ad una eventuale deriva omosessuale o trasgender,

Per quanto riguarda il radicalismo a cui ti riferisci, penso che la retta via sia sempre nel mezzo,
il radicalismo puro è alla base di quasi tutti i mali dell'umanità, però non si possono nemmeno buttare nel cesso tutti i principi morali e le tradizioni, soprattutto quelle universali, il difetto del radicalismo è che è spesso strumentalizzato e si ignora colpevolmente l'universalità di certi principi nascondendosi dietro a piccole differenze culturali e di forma, mi riferisco sopratutto ai nazionalismi, alle religioni e a volte anche alle ideologie per i quali i principi di base sono positivi e universali ma poi lievi differenze estremizzate portano a conflitti e divisioni insensate e inconcludenti.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Ottobre 2015)

Follia. E poi, evorutto dice che io non sono il genitore che vorrebbe avere... Meglio regalare ai bambini di 14 anni degli ormoni, così si che sono un bravo genitore. Perché le regala anche degli zoccoli se domani mattina si svegliasse con l'idea di essere un cavallo


----------



## juventino (1 Ottobre 2015)

La teoria Gender non esiste, semmai esistono degli studi riguardanti l'identità di genere. 
Per quel che mi riguarda parto sempre dal presupposto che chiunque può fare della sua vita ciò che desidera; si può drogare, andare a trans, persino cambiare il proprio sesso, ma allo stesso tempo reputo che i bambini non debbano essere plagiati da simili idee proprio perché facilmente malleabili. Quando cresceranno si faranno le loro idee e saranno loro a giudicare se questa cosa sia giusta o sbagliata.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Ottobre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Follia. E poi, evorutto dice che io non sono il genitore che vorrebbe avere... Meglio regalare ai bambini di 14 anni degli ormoni, così si che sono un bravo genitore. Perché le regala anche degli zoccoli se domani mattina si svegliasse con l'idea di essere un cavallo



Se leggi il mio intervento sul ragazzino invece di scrivere a sproposito...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Ottobre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> La teoria Gender non esiste, semmai esistono degli studi riguardanti l'identità di genere.
> Per quel che mi riguarda parto sempre dal presupposto che chiunque può fare della sua vita ciò che desidera; si può drogare, andare a trans, persino cambiare il proprio sesso, ma allo stesso tempo reputo che i bambini non debbano essere plagiati da simili idee proprio perché facilmente malleabili. Quando cresceranno si faranno le loro idee e saranno loro a giudicare se questa cosa sia giusta o sbagliata.



intervento intelligente, tranne:
si può drogare, andare a trans,* persino cambiare il proprio sesso*,
se permetti ritengo che drogarsi (intendo veramente, non una esperienza estemporanea) sia molto peggio che cambiare sesso se ci si sente donna


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Ottobre 2015)

1) Posso capire lamentarsi della lobby gay in CALIFORNIA, chessò, ma qui? Io non vedo né unioni civili né, tantomeno, matrimoni dello stesso sesso legalizzati

2) Gli studi di genere credo che servano a non sentirsi troppo rinchiusi negli stereotipi di genere, che già influiscono in tenerà età (esempio banale: una ragazza non può giocare coi lego o coi razzi perché è ragazza, poi, da grande, sarà molto difficile vederla iscriversi a ingegneria meccanica)

3) Dare degli ormoni (opportunamente seguiti da un medico, non credo vadano a un supermercato) a chi soffre di disforia di genere è abb.za normale


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Credo che quello che affermi assolutamente esiste, ed è evidente, ma non riesco a collegarlo anche ad una eventuale deriva omosessuale o trasgender,
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il radicalismo a cui ti riferisci, penso che la retta via sia sempre nel mezzo,
> il radicalismo puro è alla base di quasi tutti i mali dell'umanità, però non si possono nemmeno buttare nel cesso tutti i principi morali e le tradizioni, soprattutto quelle universali, il difetto del radicalismo è che è spesso strumentalizzato e si ignora colpevolmente l'universalità di certi principi nascondendosi dietro a piccole differenze culturali e di forma, mi riferisco sopratutto ai nazionalismi, alle religioni e a volte anche alle ideologie per i quali i principi di base sono positivi e universali ma poi lievi differenze estremizzate portano a conflitti e divisioni insensate e inconcludenti.



Io non mi attendo una deriva omosessuale, come dicevi tu se uno non è gay non lo diventerà mai..prevedo però un aumento discreto di gente che si dichiarerà bisex, persone che vivranno una sessualità ambigua, gente che è etero ma che ha delle deviazioni sessuali (già oggi esistono uomini etero che però adorano usare dei dildo nel c...)

Sulla via di mezzo non posso che concordare anche se ha un difetto: andrebbe condivisa da tutti, altrimenti ci sarà sempre chi approfitterà delle persone moderate..il radicalismo è alla base di molti mali ma anche di moltissime conquiste, anzi mi verrebbe da dire che quasi tutte le libertà di cui oggi godiamo sono state raggiunte attraverso il radicalismo eroico di tantissimi martiri della libertà che hanno difeso fino alla morte le loro posizioni..ed è avvenuto in tutti i campi..senza quel radicalismo probabilmente saremmo ancora qui a doverci inchinare difronte ai nobili e via dicendo..


----------



## Jaqen (1 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se leggi il mio intervento sul ragazzino invece di scrivere a sproposito...



Mi sembra che tu sia stato il primo a scrivere che è essere un cattivo genitore non sostenere il proprio figlio. Questo genitore lo sostiene al 100%


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non mi attendo una deriva omosessuale, come dicevi tu se uno non è gay non lo diventerà mai..prevedo però un aumento discreto di gente che si dichiarerà bisex, *persone che vivranno una sessualità ambigua, gente che è etero ma che ha delle deviazioni sessuali (già oggi esistono uomini etero che però adorano usare dei dildo nel c...)*
> 
> Sulla via di mezzo non posso che concordare anche se ha un difetto: andrebbe condivisa da tutti, altrimenti ci sarà sempre chi approfitterà delle persone moderate..il radicalismo è alla base di molti mali ma anche di moltissime conquiste, anzi mi verrebbe da dire che quasi tutte le libertà di cui oggi godiamo sono state raggiunte attraverso il radicalismo eroico di tantissimi martiri della libertà che hanno difeso fino alla morte le loro posizioni..ed è avvenuto in tutti i campi..senza quel radicalismo probabilmente saremmo ancora qui a doverci inchinare difronte ai nobili e via dicendo..



Sei entrato in un campo minato 

L'anatomia parla chiaro, che ci piaccia o no, nell'uomo l'unica altra zona, erogena oltre ovviamente il pene, è l'ano, questo nessuno può negarlo.
io non userei mai un dildo (mi pare che così si tocchi comunque l'omosessualità) ma mi sono capitate donne particolarmente sfacciate che durante un rapporto mi hanno anche stimolato con un dito.
Ammetto di aver vissuto male la cosa a livello psicologico, ero infastidito ma obiettivamente il piacere aumenta.
Non chiederei mai direttamente, nemmeno a mia moglie, di farlo ma è evidentemente un mio blocco causato dal condizionamento culturale, tanti uomini lo trovano del tutto naturale.
A questo punto mi chiedo la deviazione sessuale è la mia e di quelli come me (presumo la maggioranza?) che non accettano pienamente un'aspetto naturale della biologia o invece quella di chi accetta una parte fisiologica della propria anatomia sessuale?

Sul radicalismo temo che tu possa invece confonderlo un pò con l'eroismo e lo spirito di sacrificio di alcuni, nel caso dei martiri per la libertà contro i tiranni e la nobiltà, penso che il radicalismo fosse in chi cercava di sostenere il falso diritto da parte dei reali di considerarsi al di sopra della gente comune, che si è battuto contro non credo fosse un radicale ma appunto un eroe disposto a lottare fino al sacrificio estremo, spesso non per la libertà in se stessa ma proprio per le sue condizione di vita e per quelle future dei suoi eredi.

Quasi tutte le sollevazioni popolari, religiose ecc. spesso in nome della libertà e giustizia, in realtà sono avvenute nel momento in cui la situazione non era più sostenibile, nel momento in cui le condizioni di vita erano talmente intollerabili da superare anche l'istinto si sopravvivenza, ma non lo considero radicalismo.

In realtà devi anche considerare che la stragrande maggioranza dei conflitti (forse tutti) erano per mere questioni economiche o di supremazia, solo che la cosa è sempre stata rozzamente nascosta da falsi ideali radicali, e sta qui la debolezza del radicalismo, la facilità della sua manipolazione.
L'etica universale, come il diritto alla vita, alla giustizia, alla libertà, l'onestà, l'eroismo, la spiritualità l'altruismo ecc non è a mio parere un radicalismo, lo è pensare che alcune razze o gruppi di persone ne abbiano di più o di meno.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2015)

Dacci oggi il nostro pane quotidiano


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Ottobre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che tu sia stato il primo a scrivere che è essere un cattivo genitore non sostenere il proprio figlio. Questo genitore lo sostiene al 100%



Gli anglosassoni a volte sono dementi,
leggevo di interventi plastici per motivi estetici fatti fare da mamme orgogliose alle loro bambine di 12 anni, stile lifting.

Credo che un conto è accettare la decisione di cambiare corpo di un figlio, maggiorenne e maturo, dopo un corretto percorso di autoanalisi e consapevolezza emotiva

un conto assecondare con cure invasive e potenzialmente pericolose per la salute le patunie di un adolescente, prima di tutto gli và insegnata la meditazione e la pazienza.
Tra l'altro l'appartenenza al genere e la psiche è una cosa alquanto complicata, anche se è un maschietto potrebbe sentirsi donna ma lesbica e non piacergli gli uomini, pertanto desiderare di mantenere alcune prerogative maschili 

Tra l'altro *quel genere di cure ormonali portano all'impotenza, e presumo non sia ancora in grado a quell'età di decidere se intende rinunciare all'orgasmo in favore di un corpo femminile*,
tanti trans (la maggior parte) ammettono candidamente di non essersi privati del proprio attributo maschile proprio per non rinunciare al piacere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sei entrato in un campo minato
> 
> L'anatomia parla chiaro, che ci piaccia o no, nell'uomo l'unica altra zona, erogena oltre ovviamente il pene, è l'ano, questo nessuno può negarlo.
> io non userei mai un dildo (mi pare che così si tocchi comunque l'omosessualità) ma mi sono capitate donne particolarmente sfacciate che durante un rapporto mi hanno anche stimolato con un dito.
> ...



Per me prenderlo nel posteriore piacevole e no (non voglio saperlo) è sempre sinonimo di sottomissione sessuale...un uomo che si sottomette sessualmente ad una donna non appartiene al regno dei mammiferi, mi pare che solo nel mondo degli insetti siano le donne ad essere spesso dominanti...In ogni caso non credo sia il caso di considerare evoluti uomini che amano prenderlo ecco..

Sul radicalismo secondo me non lo intendiamo allo stesso modo..Gandhi era un radicale, Martin Luther King era un radicale, Che Guevara era un radicale, i sindacati (quando hanno ottenuto i diritti dei lavoratori) erano radicali..
Per noi è normale ragionare col "Si ma..." mentre loro hanno ottenuto qualcosa perché hanno sempre portato avanti le loro battaglie senza piegare mai per un secondo la loro linea di pensiero, l'avessero fatto avrebbero perso ogni credibilità agli occhi dei loro seguaci, quello che infatti succede oggi, con la gente divenuta incapace di battersi per alcunché..
Il compromesso per me è sempre stato quello che ha finito per fregare i più deboli (vedi oggi le famose "riforme" che riducono sempre di più i diritti dei lavoratori)..


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2015)

*Stop ai botta e risposta a due.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dacci oggi il nostro pane quotidiano



.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per me prenderlo nel posteriore piacevole e no (non voglio saperlo) è sempre sinonimo di sottomissione sessuale...un uomo che si sottomette sessualmente ad una donna non appartiene al regno dei mammiferi, mi pare che solo nel mondo degli insetti siano le donne ad essere spesso dominanti...In ogni caso non credo sia il caso di considerare evoluti uomini che amano prenderlo ecco..
> 
> Sul radicalismo secondo me non lo intendiamo allo stesso modo..*Gandhi era un radicale, Martin Luther King era un radicale, Che Guevara era un radicale*, i sindacati (quando hanno ottenuto i diritti dei lavoratori) erano radicali..
> Per noi è normale ragionare col "Si ma..." mentre loro hanno ottenuto qualcosa perché hanno sempre portato avanti le loro battaglie senza piegare mai per un secondo la loro linea di pensiero, l'avessero fatto avrebbero perso ogni credibilità agli occhi dei loro seguaci, quello che infatti succede oggi, con la gente divenuta incapace di battersi per alcunché..
> Il compromesso per me è sempre stato quello che ha finito per fregare i più deboli (vedi oggi le famose "riforme" che riducono sempre di più i diritti dei lavoratori)..



I primi tre concordo, avevano posizioni di potere, avrebbero potuto fare una vita più comoda, ma vivevano unicamente per i propri ideali,
erano sicuramente radicali nel modo che intendi tu, i loro ideali al di la di sopra di tutto e fortunatamente erano ideali etici,
i sindacalisti ritengo siano un altra cosa (la maggior parte anche si si battono per una buona causa lo fanno comunque con degli interessi propri in ballo) anche gli stessi operai, alcuni eroi che hanno pagato con la propria vita, avevano interessi personali e pertanto non radicali.


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dacci oggi il nostro pane quotidiano




Daje


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Daje



Chiara campagna finanziata da qualcuno...altrimenti non si spiega questa attenzione spasmodica verso un tema che riguarda, forse, il 5% della popolazione..
Va anche detto che soprattutto i giornali on-line vivono sulle visualizzazioni e questo è un tema che attrare commenti più di altri..


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chiara campagna finanziata da qualcuno...altrimenti non si spiega questa attenzione spasmodica verso un t*ema che riguarda, forse, il 5% della popolazione..*
> Va anche detto che soprattutto i giornali on-line vivono sulle visualizzazioni e questo è un tema che attrare commenti più di altri..




So what? Fosse anche lo 0,1 %


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dacci oggi il nostro pane quotidiano



Come direbbe [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] qui il degrado inaudito è far parlare il sanguinario dittatore Mugave di diritti civili alle nazioni unite




Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chiara campagna finanziata da qualcuno...altrimenti non si spiega questa attenzione spasmodica verso *un tema che riguarda, forse, il 5% della popolazione..*
> Va anche detto che soprattutto i giornali on-line vivono sulle visualizzazioni e questo è un tema che attrare commenti più di altri..



Weh, il 5% è una quota enorme, non si parla più di una minoranza, rassegnatevi e iniziate ad adeguarvi,
io purtroppo ormai sono troppo vecchio per cambiare , mi toccherà mantenere le mie vecchie abitudini con il gentil sesso


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Weh, il 5% è una quota enorme, non si parla più di una minoranza, rassegnatevi e iniziate ad adeguarvi,
> io purtroppo ormai sono troppo vecchio per cambiare , mi toccherà mantenere le mie vecchie abitudini con il gentil sesso



Secondo me col 5% mi sono tenuto largo, guarda io sono abbastanza convinto che siamo all'incirca sull'1% massimo 2% della popolazione..ma se dovessi guardare alla mia cerchia di conoscenti saremmo credo a percentuali sotto lo zero..conosco alcuni gay, ma pensate anche voi che so a tutti i compagni di classi che avete avuto, tutti sposati con figli, tutti i vostri parenti, sposati con figli, i vostri compaesani e via dicendo..e ditemi quanti gay ci sono in mezzo a queste persone..e guardate che un gay lo riconoscete (2 tra i gay che conosco l'hanno dichiarato verso i 30 anni ma tanto chiunque già l'aveva intuito)..quando vado in posti tipo l'ikea ogni tanto vedo delle coppie di omossessuali, ma sono 2 persone in mezzo a 3-400...
Lasciate perdere le baggianate che vi vendono che "il 10% della popolazione mondiale è omosessuale"..ma per favore...uno si guarda intorno e si rende conto subito che non è così, 10% vuol dire che nella vostra azienda di 20 persone almeno 2 sono gay..
Ci sono problemi che affliggono percentuali enormi di popolazione..ma si parla solo di diritti degli omossessuali come fosse il primo problema al mondo...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (2 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Daje



E meno male che non c'è l'Huffington post, altrimenti il topic avrebbe già superato le 100 pagine


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me col 5% mi sono tenuto largo, guarda io sono abbastanza convinto che siamo all'incirca sull'1% massimo 2% della popolazione..ma se dovessi guardare alla mia cerchia di conoscenti saremmo credo a percentuali sotto lo zero..conosco alcuni gay, ma pensate anche voi che so a tutti i compagni di classi che avete avuto, tutti sposati con figli, tutti i vostri parenti, sposati con figli, i vostri compaesani e via dicendo..e ditemi quanti gay ci sono in mezzo a queste persone..e guardate che un gay lo riconoscete (2 tra i gay che conosco l'hanno dichiarato verso i 30 anni ma tanto chiunque già l'aveva intuito)..quando vado in posti tipo l'ikea ogni tanto vedo delle coppie di omossessuali, ma sono 2 persone in mezzo a 3-400...
> Lasciate perdere le baggianate che vi vendono che "il 10% della popolazione mondiale è omosessuale"..ma per favore...uno si guarda intorno e si rende conto subito che non è così, 10% vuol dire che nella vostra azienda di 20 persone almeno 2 sono gay..
> Ci sono problemi che affliggono percentuali enormi di popolazione..ma si parla solo di diritti degli omossessuali come fosse il primo problema al mondo...



Se faccio riferimento alla mia esperienza credo di essere abbastanza d'accordo sul tuo 1%, ma se ci pensate non è che sia poco,
quante persone frequentiamo più o meno nella nostra vita?, non mi riferisco solo a amici e parenti, ma anche alle persone che non consideriamo vicine ma con cui abbiamo a che fare frequentemente? io credo 200/300 mediamente, forse di più, il che vuol già dire che ognuno di noi ha a che fare con 2/3 gay, son sempre tanti non possiamo considerarli degli UFO, sono tra noi, fanno parte della società con i loro annessi doveri e diritti.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque è la Repubblica che martella. Il CdS non è così martellante...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Ottobre 2015)

Bisogna anche comprendere il ruolo assolutamente democratico delle azioni di Lobby (intese come componenti della vita civile, non con la sua versione negativa di lobby mafiose, speculative ecc.)

In una vera democrazia è assolutamente indispensabile che le varie anime della società si coalizzino e facciano pressione di gruppo sulle istituzioni, poi le richieste delle varie lobby, spesso contrastanti l'una con l'altra, dovrebbero correttamente essere accolte dalle istituzioni in modo di trovare un giusto punto d'equilibrio.

Faccio un esempio, io sono un ambientalista convinto, in passato ho anche militato attivamente in alcune associazioni, ma è evidente che se tutte le richieste degli ambientalisti venissero accolte, anche quelle dei più estremisti, probabilmente ci ritroveremmo a vivere di nuovo nelle tende cibandoci di tuberi  (ovviamente attualmente siamo ancora troppo sbilanciati verso l'incuria dell'ambiente, anche se ci sono timidi miglioramenti)


Faccio un altro esempio:
La lobby cristiana, ritengo che la sua opera moralizzatrice sia ancor oggi indispensabile, ma anche qui se prevarrebbero eccessivamente le sue ragioni rispetto alle lobby laiche ci ritroveremmo ancora coi roghi alle streghe e alla terra quadrata 


tornando alla lobby gay, anche qui se prevarrebbero in toto le loro richieste man mano, come teme [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], ci ritroveremmo coi docenti autorizzati ad abusare dei propri allievi come nell'antica grecia, o a un test obbligatorio di sodomizzazione per gli adolescenti giusto per accertarsi che non siano effettivamente omo (naturalmente sto ironizzando per far comprendere il concetto)

pertanto azioni di lobby indispensabili e democratiche, ma ovviamente si devono equilibrare l'una con l'altra, questo perchè difficilmente le persone tendono a essere equilibrate, ma la maggior parte porta avanti le proprie idee con poco spazio ai compromessi, soprattutto se incontra delle resistenze o persone che la pensano in modo contrario.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No ho (pochi) capelli castani..
> 
> Sinceramente devi aver letto male il mio post perché non vedo dove sia ne il sessismo ne l'omofobia (te pareva, se uno è contrario è per forza omofobo)
> 
> ...



*applausi*


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Bisogna anche comprendere il ruolo assolutamente democratico delle azioni di Lobby (intese come componenti della vita civile, non con la sua versione negativa di lobby mafiose, speculative ecc.)
> 
> In una vera democrazia è assolutamente indispensabile che le varie anime della società si coalizzino e facciano pressione di gruppo sulle istituzioni, poi le richieste delle varie lobby, spesso contrastanti l'una con l'altra, dovrebbero correttamente essere accolte dalle istituzioni in modo di trovare un giusto punto d'equilibrio.



io invece metterei le lobby al livello delle mafie senza se e senza ma, non vedo come le Lobby possano essere considerate uno strumento democratico quando il loro scopo è portare avanti gli interessi di pochi rispetto a quelli della collettività..teniamo presente che nei vari parlamenti e nei vari corridoi dei posti di potere (congresso USA, stanze del FMI, parlamento UE, al WTO) questi lobbisti girano con portafogli pieni di miliardi di dollari/euro con cui indirizzano le politiche economiche e normative a loro vantaggio..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> io invece metterei le lobby al livello delle mafie senza se e senza ma, non vedo come le Lobby possano essere considerate uno strumento democratico quando il loro scopo è portare avanti gli interessi di pochi rispetto a quelli della collettività..teniamo presente che nei vari parlamenti e nei vari corridoi dei posti di potere (congresso USA, stanze del FMI, parlamento UE, al WTO) questi lobbisti girano con portafogli pieni di miliardi di dollari/euro con cui indirizzano le politiche economiche e normative a loro vantaggio..



Infatti ho scritto che non bisogna confondere le lobby espresse dalla società civile con quelle mafiose, anche se in genere vengono ascoltate le seconde 

Se tu sei un cittadino e fai qualsiasi genere di richiesta automaticamente stai facendo un azione di lobby 

per farti un esempio,
tu potresti essere un animalista e richiedere per questioni morali la soppressione della vivisezione,

oppure essere un ricercatore ed affermare che la sperimentazione sugli animali è indispensabile per favorire la ricerca di cure per una malattia specifica,

ambedue partirebbero da lecite posizioni etiche, e sarebbero due azioni di lobby, poi sta alle istituzione trovare il giusto equilibrio nel legiferare.
Chiamasi democrazia 

(poi anche io so che alle istituzioni non gli frega nulla ne degli animalisti ne dei ricercatori, ma se vengono dei venditori di cosmetici a richiedere la sperimentazione sugli animali anche crudele, son ben liete di concedergliela per questioni economiche)


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Infatti ho scritto che non bisogna confondere le lobby espresse dalla società civile con quelle mafiose, anche se in genere vengono ascoltate le seconde
> 
> Se tu sei un cittadino e fai qualsiasi genere di richiesta automaticamente stai facendo un azione di lobby
> 
> ...



ok allora diciamo che io mi riferisco alle lobby in senso negativo (che purtroppo sono anche le più ascoltate temo)..


----------

